# Classy chassis stable name Blaze/Mary!!



## Oldenburg (6 April 2011)

Bay mare ISH age 10/11 now was sold on my behalf 2 years ago by Jemma heartley at the time from Two Mills stud!!

Just wanted to know how she is and how she is getting on any info would be brilliant!! 

Here she is 







and a head shot!!


----------



## cally6008 (6 April 2011)

She has been BSJA reg and has winnings, not currently registered though


----------



## Cuffey (6 April 2011)

Looks to be being ridden by a junior--Jade Evans of West Oxon Riding Club

You may be able to message her via FB
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=762028191&ref=sgm


----------



## Oldenburg (6 April 2011)

Thank you ladys!! :0)


----------



## z.evans (5 February 2012)

OH MY GOSH!
HELLO!
me and my sister currently own Cassie. How lovely to find you! We bought her in 2010 and love her to pieces! Do you know anything about her foal and her past? We bought her from Karen (Dougs farm, Warwickshire)  My email is zoe.evans0896@gmail.com I'd love to see pictures or hear more of her past.


----------

